# My Wife's First BHRT Appointment...



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

She asked if I would go with her and of course I did (what husband wouldn't, right?). I was impressed with the facility and the personnel. A rather lengthy and thorough Q&A session. The doctor was professional and I could tell she knew her "stuff" because I quizzed her too as I have extensively researched HRT for both men and women as well as knowing about testosterone and anabolics.

Anyway, we went over her blood panel and she is very, very low in estrogen, progesterone, and testosterone. She'll begin her HRT regimen next week once the pharmacy ships the prescription.

Estrogen @ .025mg twice weekly, progesterone @ 25mg before bed, testosterone (gel) at 2g daily applied to the back of the knee for starters with a follow up in 3 months.

Doctor is also recommending a radical diet change that strikes me a a paleo diet that they're calling a modified Mediterranean diet, but given some of her ailments, the doc wants to try an elimination diet to see what we find out. To begin with, she is recommending cutting out dairy entirely...which might be tough for her as she really enjoys cheese and yogurt.

Anyway, since I do the vast majority of the cooking, I told her that I would accompany her in her "dietary journey" and eat what she eats as well. Her A1c and blood glucose were elevated and so restricting carbohydrates are being called for as well.

Hopefully this'll bring her libido back and her chronic fatigue will be mitigated. She is very excited about beginning the regimen. Stay tuned as I'll update as we progress. Take care all.


----------

